# Happy Birthday Sadie!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We decided since we don't know exactly when Sadie was born, that she needs a set birthday, so we figured she was about 5 month when we got her plus 7 month since we had her makes 1 year. So today is officially her birthday..LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY B-DAY SADIE GIRLY !*


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG - - today is Bridger's "guestimated" l year B-day!! told he was born mid-Oct, so 10/14 is the date we gave at the vet!! Gotcha day is our big celebration.

Happy B-day, Sadie!! hope your mom isn't like Bridger's & think that you should act "adult' now!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

happy birthday sweet beautiful sadie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> OMG - - today is Bridger's "guestimated" l year B-day!! told he was born mid-Oct, so 10/14 is the date we gave at the vet!! Gotcha day is our big celebration.
> 
> Happy B-day, Sadie!! hope your mom isn't like Bridger's & think that you should act "adult' now!


Happy Birthday Bridger, well there one year old now, so I expect some better manners..LOL, j/k


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY pretty girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadie said thank you all, she is glad that she's got a official birthday!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetie! :yipee: The pictures couldn't be any cuter! 
Time sure flies!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Happy Birthday sweetie! :yipee: The pictures couldn't be any cuter!
> Time sure flies!


It sure does, no more baby's in my house


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sadie! But remind mom that better manners actually arrive at two (especially in labbies!).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Happy Birthday Sadie! But remind mom that better manners actually arrive at two (especially in labbies!).


well, I didn't worry about manners until 6, but my mom was only giving me until 3...............Sadie in WA


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sadie girl. You look very pretty with your flowers. So what did the boys give you for your birthday? Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Sadie girl!!!


----------

